# Do you drink?



## alexstin (Jul 26, 2007)

I've never liked the taste of alcohol but I imagine if I did I would be a wine girl.

Anyway, I don't have a problem with believers drinking unless they're getting drunk.

So, do you drink?


----------



## Bublnbrnsuga (Jul 26, 2007)

Not anymore. My pastor said something to this effect that made me think:

'If you all saw me and my wife out drinking wine or a glass of beer, how would that make you feel? Would it make you feel uneasy or look at me differently?'

Majority of the congregation said yes. That was it for me!

Anyway, the only thing I liked with drinking was the sweet and sour mix so I just drink that by itself


----------



## alexstin (Jul 26, 2007)

Bublnbrnsuga said:


> Not anymore. My pastor said something to this effect that made me think:
> 
> 'If you all saw me and my wife out drinking wine or a glass of beer, how would that make you feel? Would it make you feel uneasy or look at me differently?'
> 
> ...




What is that?


----------



## mscocoface (Jul 26, 2007)

I don't drink never got past the taste of many of these things.

I have signed a contract with my church that as long as I am in any position, counseling, prayer team, etc. I will abstain from drinking.

As I say not a problem.  I don't have an issue with others drinking that are Christians, it is in the bible although I hear back and forth that the wine that Jesus made was not real wine.  REGARDLESS.

I don't have a problem with it as long as it is not out of hand.  I have also been in the HR capacity at my job and I use to hate the Monday after parties.  It would be like the post office line folks coming in telling me stories of things that they either did, happened to them or someone else.

We use to have a running history with hotels where we would never be allowed back.  That is just stoopid, I could not stand it!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

So no I don't drink, don't have a desire to (Most times ) Don't have an issue with others drinking (in moderation)


----------



## victorious (Jul 26, 2007)

I'll have a drink a few times a year on occasion. I like light tropical drinks like pina coladas and wine coolers.  

I never liked the taste of beer, and I couldn't go near those hard core drinks that put hair on your chest.  Not crazy about champagne or wine either. I never went over my two drink maximum back in the day, and I've never been drunk.  I rarely drink now.  

I love black cake though. I've noticed a few at my church eat black cake too, so they better not look at me sideways if they ever saw me with a light drink.

Don't even think about stoning me.


----------



## alexstin (Jul 26, 2007)

Okay, I had to go look up black cake. It's the island version of fruit cake?


----------



## victorious (Jul 26, 2007)

alexstin said:


> Okay, I had to go look up black cake. It's the island version of fruit cake?



Yep, it is.


----------



## seeminglysweet (Jul 26, 2007)

Dang, I guess I'll be the first to say that I drink regularly, in fact I will probably have a glass of wine later on tonight. But that is out of the norm for me.

I started having a few cocktails here and there with my mom when I was 12  She would go to the bar after work and I would have to go with her cause my school and her work were on the other side of town from where we lived.

I just started drinking wine. When I go out I like to drink long island ice tea. I go out maybe 3-4 times a month.

However, I don't drink as much as other people I know. They have a drink daily. I used to get drunk in college, but not anymore.


----------



## damarc94 (Jul 26, 2007)

Yes, very rarely, but I do drink.  Our family celebrated my mother's birthday two weekends ago with a really nice dinner at home, and everyone toasted with a glass a wine.  (Note: my father is a pastor.)  Not much was poured into each glass, and everyone had some left over by the end of the night.  The bottle was half full, and will stay at my parent's house untouched probably until the next celebration.

I see nothing wrong with it IN MODERATION.  I can take it our leave it.  As long as I don't get to the point where I NEED a drink to have fun or to fit in socially, I see no harm.


----------



## miracle (Jul 27, 2007)

*No, I don't drink.  My very first and last drink was on my 21st birthday (eight years ago.)  I'm happy with my Welch's Sparkling Apple Cider/Grape Juice.   *


----------



## GodsPromises (Jul 27, 2007)

Back in the day I was a drinker, believe me when I say that I loved to drink. I however, don't drink anymore, not becasue I believe that it is wrong but because the Lord took the taste out of my mouth. I can and will have a glass of wine but that is even very rarely. I haven't had a hard drink in maybe 4 years now, which if you knew me when would be a surprise.

Me and Mr. Daniels and Mr. Walker use to hang and hang hard. So bad that I could walk into the local bar which was my hangout and they would start to pour the drink for me.  This was me:  :alcoholic


----------



## Misseyl (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes I drink, once per week, not every week thou, preferable on Saturday.. I usually have Baileys' Irish Cream or some red wine. I drink at nights just before bed or if I'm doing something, like ironing.  I also love to drink wine and eat popcorn.  I get tipsy but not the kind that gives you an hangover in the morning...Nah! too nasty for my taste..


----------



## Divine_Order (Jul 27, 2007)

I usually have a glass of wine when I get home from work. Sit in my big comfy chair, and listen to some music.


----------



## Mocha5 (Jul 27, 2007)

Good thread!


----------



## Mocha5 (Jul 27, 2007)

...........


----------



## Monilove122 (Jul 27, 2007)

mscocoface said:


> I don't drink never got past the taste of many of these things.
> 
> I have signed a contract with my church that as long as I am in any position, counseling, prayer team, etc. I will abstain from drinking.
> 
> ...


 
I've heard that too girl (bolded) and it's so funny to me.  Ummm people, wine is wine is wine.  Fermented grapes is wine, LOL.  

I'm gonna read the rest of the posts but just had to say that's one I've heard and I'm like HUH??!!!  LOL.


----------



## alexstin (Jul 27, 2007)

Mocha5 said:


> If you mix it with armaretto it makes an Armaretto Sour.  I know this because we went out and celebrated our 10 yr. anniversary last week. We celebrated with armaretto sours.  I wanted another one but was ready to go home.  So DH stopped by a liqour store in Harlem and that's what they told him to add to the Armaretto.



Humor me please. I know nothing about drinks What exactly are you adding to the Armaretto? I'm not understanding.


----------



## Mocha5 (Jul 27, 2007)

..........


----------



## alexstin (Jul 27, 2007)

Mocha5 said:


> The amaretto IS the liquor. You gotta come to NY so me and DH can make you a drink.




So there's a regular Amaretto and an Amaretto sour?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 27, 2007)

No.  Even when I was in the world, I didn't like the smell of any type of liquor/beer/wine.  Just didn't do it for me.

But, I do know many people who drink socially, and they are christians, but I say to each his own.

Blessings.


----------



## Mocha5 (Jul 27, 2007)

..........


----------



## Alexis87 (Jul 27, 2007)

LadyR said:


> Me and Mr. Daniels and Mr. Walker use to hang and hang hard. So bad that I could walk into the local bar which was my hangout and they would start to pour the drink for me. This was me: :alcoholic


I know what you mean! My old hang-out had 2 for 1. They saw me coming and knew what to do. Thank the Lord those days are in the past.

I don't see anything wrong with having a drink, in moderation.


----------



## Glib Gurl (Jul 28, 2007)

I hardly ever drink anything . . . and that's mostly because I don't like the taste.  Shoot, I have enough of a problem with food, I don't need to add another potential addiction to the mix.  

If I do have a drink, it will be a girly, fruity drink like an amaretto sour, apple martini or something like that.  Just one of those and I'm already a little tipsy . . . so yeah, I don't make it a habit.

That's interesting about the pastor saying "how would you feel if you saw me drinking . . . ."  I have never thought of that before.  Part of me thinks that it's almost a good thing if people see me have a drink because it shows that you don't have to be a stick-in-the-mud to be a Christian . . . but then again, I'm not a pastor.


----------



## ThursdayGirl (Jul 28, 2007)

I will drink occasionally, but I rarely finish the drink-even the fruity ones that I like.


----------



## la flaca (Jul 28, 2007)

No, I don't drink and I don't think I will ever drink.


----------



## firecracker (Jul 29, 2007)

Divine_Order said:


> I usually have a glass of wine when I get home from work. Sit in my big comfy chair, and listen to some music.


  Same here.  

When I go out if I start feeling the juice its time to go home and beddy bye.erplexed


----------



## STLCoverGirl (Jul 29, 2007)

I always have a glass of wine on Fridays when I get hom from work.  My gf got me started on this, she says you need to celebrate the week is over and the weekend is here.  Besides that not really, I am not a big drinker.


----------



## SkinnyMocah (Jul 29, 2007)

Very VERY rarely. I can't remember the last time I had a drink... and I haven't had any at all in 2007. I don't like the taste of alcohol so it has to be really sweet to cover that kick. And when something is that sweet it's bound to make me sick so it's not worth it to me.


----------



## Mariaat40 (Jul 29, 2007)

I drink on occasion. It probably averages once a month. When my (Christian) girlfriends and I get together for dinner or book club or something, we usually have wine. But no one ever drinks more than two glasses. And I will occasionally have a glass of wine when I'm out to dinner with my hubby. Unlike me, he NEVER drinks. He works at a Christian college and has signed an agreement not to drink. He doesn't mind that I do, though.


----------



## Kenedie (Aug 1, 2007)

My role at my church doesn't condone drinking. Even if it did, I was never a drinker.


----------



## czyfaith77 (Aug 6, 2007)

I am not a drinker.  I have never for the likes of me liked beer. I do like the taste of rum but I do not drink it. (I have recently learned though there is a non-alcoholic rum so I may try that.)  I like the taste of wine especially rose (red wines).  However, I drink non-alcoholic wines. One in particular is a wine that has won competitions against alcoholic wines. It is called Ariel.  That's it for me.

http://www.arielvineyards.com/wines.html


----------



## Averoigne (Aug 7, 2007)

Mocha5 said:


> Good thread!  Yep.  I'm a sipping saint (that's what my pastor calls us).


 
So that's what I am.  I enjoy wine regularly.


----------



## Samory07 (Aug 7, 2007)

victorious said:


> I'll have a drink a few times a year on occasion. I like light tropical drinks like pina coladas and wine coolers.
> 
> I never liked the taste of beer, and I couldn't go near those hard core drinks that put hair on your chest.  Not crazy about champagne or wine either. I never went over my two drink maximum back in the day, and I've never been drunk. I rarely drink now.
> 
> ...


 

OMG!!! Girl what you know about that good ole black cake? lol I am right there with you! That is my stuff!!! lolI dont care who catches me! lol...But I dont drink... Even though I'm in college I'm still too young lol But even if I was older I wouldnt drink..its just not for me


----------



## victorious (Aug 7, 2007)

Don't play with me Samory! I know 'bout good black cake.    ... and if it's iced... 

It has to be moist with lots of fruit and just enough rum--not to take over or make it bitter. I've never made it, but I get the goods from either my mom, my aunt, or my mom's friend. They keep those huge jars for soaking fruit. 

I have about a 1/4 left wrapped in wax paper and foil in an old cookie tin.


----------



## Samory07 (Aug 7, 2007)

victorious said:


> Don't play with me Samory! I know 'bout good black cake.  ... and if it's iced...
> 
> It has to be moist with lots of fruit and just enough rum--not to take over or make it bitter. I've never made it, but I get the goods from either my mom, my aunt, or my mom's friend. They keep those huge jars for soaking fruit.
> 
> I have about a 1/4 left wrapped in wax paper and foil in an old cookie tin.


 
Yes! I 've never made it myself either but I sure do love to eat it. Your my new "black cake friend" lol


----------



## gone_fishing (Aug 15, 2007)

I didn't drink at all up until last year. I had a few margaritas on a cruise ship and wew...I was out. They called it margarita madness and the bartender made 10 drinks all different flavors and we were to "taste" them. Not bing familiar with alcohol I guzzled them like they were slushies.

Bad idea.

Scripture contains many warnings regarding the drinking of alcohol (Leviticus 10:9; Numbers 6:3; Deuteronomy 29:6; Judges 13:4,7,14; 1 Samuel 1:15; Proverbs 20:1; 31:4,6; Isaiah 5:11,22; 24:9; 28:7; 29:9; 56:12; Micah 2:11; Luke 1:15). However, Scripture does not necessarily forbid a Christian from drinking beer, wine, or any other drink containing alcohol. In fact, some Scriptures discuss alcohol in positive terms. Ecclesiastes 9:7 instructs “drink wine with a merry heart.” Psalm 104:14-15 states that God gives wine “that makes glad the heart of men.” Amos 9:14 discusses drinking wine from your own vineyard as a sign of God’s blessing. Isaiah 55:11 encourages “yes, come buy wine and milk…”

What God commands Christians regarding alcohol is to avoid drunkenness (Ephesians 5:18). The Bible condemns drunkenness and its effects (Proverbs 23:29-35). Christians are also commanded to not allow their bodies to be “mastered” by anything (1 Corinthians 6:12; 2 Peter 2:19). Drinking alcohol in excess is undeniably addictive. Scripture also forbids a Christian from doing anything that might offend other Christians or might encourage them to sin against their conscience (1 Corinthians 8:9-13). In light of these principles, it would be extremely difficult for any Christian to say he is drinking alcohol to the glory of God (1 Corinthians 10:31).

Proof is that is me immediately after drinking all of those margaritas:

Nothing glorifying about these pictures. 













I was a big fat ignorant sinner that day!

Definitely not proper or Christian like and the crawling back to my cabin I did that day was not edifying for anybody! 

I really regretted it and although I chalked it up to not knowing my tolerance because this was one of my first drinking experiences, I should have known better!








Now moving on.....Jesus changed water into wine. It even seems that Jesus drank wine on occasion (John 2:1-11; Matthew 26:29). In New Testament times, the water was not very clean. Without modern sanitation efforts, the water was often filled with bacteria, viruses, and all kinds of contaminants. The same is true in many third-world countries today. As a result, people often drank wine (or grape juice) because it was far less likely to be contaminated. In 1 Timothy 5:23, Paul was instructing Timothy to stop drinking the water (which was probably causing his stomach problems) and instead drink wine. In that day, wine was fermented (containing alcohol), but necessarily not to the degree it is today. It is incorrect to say that it was grape juice, but it is also incorrect to say that it was the same thing as the wine commonly used today. 

Again, Scripture does not necessarily forbid Christians from drinking beer, wine, or any other drink containing alcohol. Alcohol is not, in and of itself, tainted by sin. It is, rather, drunkenness and addiction to alcohol that a Christian must absolutely refrain from (Ephesians 5:18; 1 Corinthians 6:12).

I may still have a fruity drink every now and again but I now know my limits and don't allow myself to be taken over by glutton/drunkeness!


----------



## melodee (Aug 15, 2007)

No, I don't, but i don't condemn light drinking of wine or beer by others in the faith.  I do think however, that it can possibly lead to sin.  

This issue has really divided many members of my family.

My in-laws hardly ever come to our house for dinner or parties because we don't serve in our home.  When we go to theirs, we never put them down or say they aren't Christians.  Some of them are new Christians who only drink wine, and some aren't yet saved and drink like it's water.  They never get "pissy" drunk, though.

It makes me sad because even friends avoid our house cause they know we don't serve alcohol.  But this is our family rule, and I don't want to be hypocritical and tell my kids we don't drink, yet allow alcohol in the house.

Once a family member brought stuff in w/o asking.  I thought it was rude, but they felt it was the only way to ensure that all the family would come.

So, I guess we're stuck going to other's houses.  Oh well, I hate to cook anyway.


----------



## alexstin (Aug 15, 2007)

melodee said:


> No, I don't, but i don't condemn light drinking of wine or beer by others in the faith.  I do think however, that it can possibly lead to sin.
> 
> This issue has really divided many members of my family.
> 
> ...



That's sad.


----------



## SexyC (Aug 16, 2007)

[ A recovering alcoholic chimming in!!
I agree with this. I remember when I first started drinking when I was about 21. Ever since then I became dependent on it ,leaned on it like a crutch,loved it like a husband and called upon the bottle all day every day instead of calling on the bible and god to get me through my situations. After a while I became a very ulgy person and did ALOT of sinning. All of the time I waisted drinking and sinning, I wish I could go back and change the things that I did,but then if I could have went back in time I would not be able to testify about my alcohol abuse. I am still taking it one day at a time and now I try to go to the bible before the bottle. Its still very very hard for me right now because its only been a few weeks for me . So with that said , keep me in your prayers please.


----------



## envybeauty (Sep 14, 2007)

I didn't realize until recently that people made black cake without rum/wine.  Is it black cake then? 

I drink on occasion but have been thinking about that "choice" as of late. I am a big believer in everything in moderation.  A friend of mine was shocked the other day to learn that her college graduate daughter got drunk and passed out in front a club.  This friend does not drink AT all and was highly pissed. She never even thought to mention drinking to her kids because her kids never saw liquor in the home.  

Believers have to be aware of what is in the world and guide their kids on their own walk in faith.


----------



## gradygirl (Sep 14, 2007)

SexyC said:


> [ A recovering alcoholic chimming in!!
> I agree with this. I remember when I first started drinking when I was about 21. Ever since then I became dependent on it ,leaned on it like a crutch,loved it like a husband and called upon the bottle all day every day instead of calling on the bible and god to get me through my situations. After a while I became a very ulgy person and did ALOT of sinning. All of the time I waisted drinking and sinning, I wish I could go back and change the things that I did,but then if I could have went back in time I would not be able to testify about my alcohol abuse. I am still taking it one day at a time and now I try to go to the bible before the bottle. Its still very very hard for me right now because its only been a few weeks for me . So with that said , keep me in your prayers please.


 
May God bless you and keep you sweetheart.


----------



## gradygirl (Sep 14, 2007)

I grew up in a house with an alcoholic brother and it was awful. He would be pissy drunk and some nights I would have to physically fight him because he was a mean drunk and other nights I would have to help him get to bed, clean up his pee and vomit off the floor and off of him all while he was cursing me out just to keep our elderly father who was raising us from having to deal with him. I said to myself then I never wanted to be like that and there are alot of alcoholics in my family so I'm afraid to drink because Im scared that will happen to me. I see nothing wrong with people drinking in moderation though.


----------



## Dee-Licious (Sep 15, 2007)

Yes I do 

and I'm pretty versed in different liquors and mixed drinks...


----------



## Mstabbuu (Sep 16, 2007)

Monilove122 said:


> I've heard that too girl (bolded) and it's so funny to me.  Ummm people, wine is wine is wine.  Fermented grapes is wine, LOL.
> 
> I'm gonna read the rest of the posts but just had to say that's one I've heard and I'm like HUH??!!!  LOL.



It sure is!! They had grapes, no refrigerators. Grapes Ferment without refrigeration and turns into wine. 

Best believe Jesus drank wine. I drink too, mixed drinks and no one ever looks at me sideways.


----------



## Mstabbuu (Sep 16, 2007)

Mocha5 said:


> amaretto + sour mix = amaretto sour




This is my fav drink. If you add a splash of sprite, it kicks up the flavor without increasing the alcohol. You can add a splash of cherry juice too. Again, giving you a different flavor without adding more alcohol.


----------



## caligirl2385 (Sep 23, 2007)

RARELY.  I'D SAY ONCE EVERY 2-3MONTHS.  WHEN I DO DRINK, I'LL HAVE WINE.


----------



## tffy2004 (Sep 23, 2007)

I have tried alcohol in the past but the taste and how it feels going down just wasn't right. So no I don't drink at all.


----------



## erokawa (Oct 3, 2007)

I drink.  Hard liquor only, 1 shot only... usually.  But once every 4 months if that.  Not bad, but still, trying not to make it a habit.  The novelty will wear off in time though and I'll eventually stop altogether.  Plus when I have kids... gotta set an example.  I know they'll probably experiment but I don't want them to get into it earlier and worse because they see mommy doing it.


----------



## MsWhite (Oct 3, 2007)

No I never had a drink in my life...my friends think Im weird but hey what can you do


----------



## Supergirl (Jul 1, 2008)

b u m p . . .


----------



## motherx2esq (Jul 2, 2008)

Yes, I drink but not to get drunk. I wil have a glass a wine at night with dinner, usually. I drink when we have family get together. But I am not a drunkard. Also both of my parents are alcoholics so I know the effects of over indulging.  But if I saw my Bishop and first lady enjoying a glass of wine I wouldn't feel uneasy, unless they were drunk.


----------



## LivingDoll (Jul 2, 2008)

Yes, I on occasion I will have a glass of wine. I rarely drink anything other than that. My father and my grandfather were alcoholics so I have a predisposition. The rest of my family is very religious and do not drink at all. Knowing of the predisposition, I have always been very careful not to over-indulge. Like another poster said, I don't drink to get drunk. I drink because I like the taste of wine.

BTW, OP this is a great thread.  I've always wondered how others felt about this.


----------



## Farida (Jul 4, 2008)

adequate said:


> I didn't drink at all up until last year. I had a few margaritas on a cruise ship
> 
> Scripture contains many warnings regarding the drinking of alcohol (Leviticus 10:9; Numbers 6:3; Deuteronomy 29:6; Judges 13:4,7,14; 1 Samuel 1:15; Proverbs 20:1; 31:4,6; Isaiah 5:11,22; 24:9; 28:7; 29:9; 56:12; Micah 2:11; Luke 1:15). However, Scripture does not necessarily forbid a Christian from drinking beer, wine, or any other drink containing alcohol. In fact, some Scriptures discuss alcohol in positive terms. Ecclesiastes 9:7 instructs “drink wine with a merry heart.” Psalm 104:14-15 states that God gives wine “that makes glad the heart of men.” Amos 9:14 discusses drinking wine from your own vineyard as a sign of God’s blessing. Isaiah 55:11 encourages “yes, come buy wine and milk…”
> 
> ...



Leviticus 10:9 Is out of context, it is not a warning to the general public.

Numbers 6:3 Read in context, it is about special vows to be taken by nazirites, and the same chapter also says not to eat grapes or raisins or shave hair etc.

I could go on....but I don't have the time.

Scripture is often taken out of context. Sometimes it is as if the key words are just searched for and then blanket conclusions are made.

I'm glad though that you clarified that the bible doesn't forbid drinking.

It does discourage drunkenness and addiction because, as we all know, we can't be on our best behavior drunk.


----------



## upandcoming (Jul 4, 2008)

I have A drink ONCE in awhile. Like I went out on a date this summer had a drink. Going out with my friends I will have my pina collada or rum. Maybe once every two months or so.


----------



## Ramya (Jul 5, 2008)

I have never in my life been drunk and NO I do not drink. Prior to being saved I enjoyed a few drinks here and there when i went out to dinner or to a party. the bible does not say that I can't drink however, God convicted me about drinking. When people see me drink, they assume things about my character and my ability to witness to others decreases. That was not pleasing to God.


----------



## pearlygurl (Jul 5, 2008)

Yes, I enjoy a glass of wine on occasion.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jul 5, 2008)

amerikan said:


> I have never in my life been drunk and NO I do not drink. Prior to being saved I enjoyed a few drinks here and there when i went out to dinner or to a party. the bible does not say that I can't drink however, God convicted me about drinking. *When people see me drink, they assume things about my character and my ability to witness to others decreases.* That was not pleasing to God.


 
This is true.  As Christians, the world looks to us to be doing something other than what they are doing, and when they see you drink, even though it may be celebratory and very rarely, they may assume that you are just like them, when in fact you aren't.


----------



## good2uuuu (Jul 5, 2008)

Don't drink. I don't see the purpose, but I don't get down on those who do.


----------



## mrsmeredith (Jul 5, 2008)

Dang, why did supergirl have to bump this topic when I have been going through an ongoing issue with wine.  I don't drink and never have but recently, well within 3 months time I had wine at least 3 times and man it was the best tasting liquid ever .  I so hate that too cuz now I want to go buy some and my dh is sooooo against it and so was I  a while ago.  My sis said taste this and I said "what is it" she said it was a peach type drink not thinking alcoholic and come to find out it was andre's peach wine.  I want some so bad and everytime I go over there I ask if she has any.   Maybe this thread was meant for me.

 Lord keep me near the cross.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Jul 20, 2008)

I only drink on occasion (very rare, like once a year). I don't get drunk. Don't think my body would forgive me for it

I don't really like alcohol, but I agree that God doesn't absolutely forbid alcohol, but he does forbid drunkeness!


----------



## gn1g (Jul 21, 2008)

occassionally.  Nothing wrong with it.  lots of scriptures back it up.  But unlike the OP i don't think you should drink to get drunk!  "be sober minded."


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Jul 21, 2008)

alexstin said:


> *I've never liked the taste of alcohol but I imagine if I did I would be a wine girl.*
> 
> Anyway, I don't have a problem with believers drinking unless they're getting drunk.
> 
> So, do you drink?


 
I've never liked it either...I guess I would like wine. IDK. I like to drink out of my wine glasses...with apple juice.


----------



## LivingDoll (Jul 22, 2008)

Blessed_Angel said:


> I've never liked it either...I guess I would like wine. IDK. *I like to drink out of my wine glasses...with apple juice*.


 
My sis does this...as a matter of fact she'll drink anything outta my wine glasses, OJ, milk, soda..etc.  It drives me NUTS!


----------



## divya (Jul 22, 2008)

Generally no.  However, I struggle with the occasional social drink.  It's wrong and I need to be on my knees about it. My body is the temple of God. Nothing that is not beneficial to it should enter.


----------



## poookie (Jul 22, 2008)

yes, but only 2 or 3 weekends a month when i go out with friends. it makes partying and going out nightclubbing ten thousand times more fun 

(im sure i'll grow out of that way of thinking eventually, but bear with me, i'm enjoying being 21 )

i just discovered how delicious cocktails were.  especially white russians... yummy


----------



## alexstin (Jul 23, 2008)

gn1g said:


> occassionally.  Nothing wrong with it.  lots of scriptures back it up.  But unlike the OP i don't think you should drink to get drunk!  "be sober minded."



I said I have a problem with ppl drinking to get drunk.


----------



## alexstin (Jul 23, 2008)

Blessed_Angel said:


> I've never liked it either...I guess I would like wine. IDK. I like to drink out of my wine glasses...with apple juice.




DH and I break out the sparkling apple cider!


----------



## Duchesse (Jul 25, 2008)

I used to be a heavy drinker...I'm talkin bout vodka straight up..no chaser,no mixer, just that clear liquid fire...like 5 drinks worth or more. I used to go out like 4 nights out of the week, and my friends and I sole purpose was to get as wasted as possible . I used to think it was so much fun just to get so twisted, but looking back, I knew that we were being sad and pathetic. That was during my dark years, and I thank God that he brought me past that.

Alcholism runs on both sides of my family, so nowadays I am very wary when it comes to alcohol. I know that personally, I should stay away from liquor(brings the devil outta me for real) but I do drink wine  and sometimes beer on occasion, usually in social settings.  I enjoy drinking wine, and it's really the only alcohol I consume, and I know that it's not cool on many levels to revert into a bumbling idiot, so a glass or 2 is my limit.

Sadly I do have a friend who used to be my party buddy, so whenever we hang out, it's like an unwritten rule that alcohol will be involved. Thats an issue that I am working on.  I'm not a Bible scholar so I don't know any scripture regarding alcohol, but I do know that we are not meant to be drunkards.


----------



## Farida (Jul 26, 2008)

Duchesse said:


> I used to be a heavy drinker...I'm talkin bout vodka straight up..no chaser,no mixer, just that clear liquid fire...like 5 drinks worth or more. I used to go out like 4 nights out of the week, and my friends and I sole purpose was to get as wasted as possible . I used to think it was so much fun just to get so twisted, but looking back, I knew that we were being sad and pathetic. That was during my dark years, and I thank God that he brought me past that.
> 
> Alcholism runs on both sides of my family, so nowadays I am very wary when it comes to alcohol. I know that personally, I should stay away from liquor(brings the devil outta me for real) but I do drink wine  and sometimes beer on occasion, usually in social settings.  I enjoy drinking wine, and it's really the only alcohol I consume, and I know that it's not cool on many levels to revert into a bumbling idiot, so a glass or 2 is my limit.
> 
> Sadly I do have a friend who used to be my party buddy, so whenever we hang out, it's like an unwritten rule that alcohol will be involved. Thats an issue that I am working on.  I'm not a Bible scholar so I don't know any scripture regarding alcohol, but I do know that we are not meant to be drunkards.



It is good that you know your vulnerability. DH and I have recently had to cut off a friend because she refuses to stop drinking, even though she knows she does horrible things when she gets drunk.


----------



## Miosy (Aug 10, 2008)

I drink mostly at home w/ my hubby-sometimes a beer and cooler on a hot summer or 4oz of wine before I go to bed. I rarely drink out of my home because since I rarely drink I usually get dizzy quickly 

It's all about moderation if u do drink then know ur limits cause people sure can act like a fool when they drink too much-that's why i think they call it spirits cause u drink too much and the demon will come right in and ur not ur nomal self

I was also reading the Word yesterday and I happen to read when Jesus was talking to the Pharisee "The Son of Man has come eating and drinking, and you say 'Behold a glutton or wine drinker, a friend of tax collectors and notorious sinners!'" (Amp. bible)

I think drinking is a personal choice and no one can look down on it.  If you feel its sinful to drink then don't drink and no one should force you if it makes you feel bad.  If you feel its okay then have a sip or two but know your limits or that Spirit of drunkard will get u 

Sorry if I repeated anything I haven't read all  the post on the thread


----------



## LiberianGirl (Aug 10, 2008)

Duchesse said:


> I used to be a heavy drinker...I'm talkin bout vodka straight up..no chaser,no mixer, just that clear liquid fire...like 5 drinks worth or more. I used to go out like 4 nights out of the week, and my friends and I sole purpose was to get as wasted as possible . I used to think it was so much fun just to get so twisted, but looking back, I knew that we were being sad and pathetic. That was during my dark years, and I thank God that he brought me past that.
> 
> Alcholism runs on both sides of my family, so nowadays I am very wary when it comes to alcohol. I know that personally, I should stay away from liquor(brings the devil outta me for real) but I do drink wine  and sometimes beer on occasion, usually in social settings. I enjoy drinking wine, and it's really the only alcohol I consume, and I know that it's not cool on many levels to revert into a bumbling idiot, so a glass or 2 is my limit.
> 
> Sadly I do have a friend who used to be my party buddy, so whenever we hang out, it's like an unwritten rule that alcohol will be involved. Thats an issue that I am working on. I'm not a Bible scholar so I don't know any scripture regarding alcohol, but I do know that we are not meant to be drunkards.


 

WOW, this is my testimony too. I am really ashamed of my past behavior and am so glad that alcohol is no longer a temptation.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Aug 10, 2008)

I just realized that I never answered the OP.  No I don't drink _anymore_.  I use to drink, and like you Duchesse, drinking was a pasttime.  From the first weekend I was in college I went out as many nights a week and drank just as many nights or more.  I kept a bottle of something most of the time.  It was "fun" or at least that's what I thought.  I didn't realize how far away from God, drunkeness can take you.  Just think, when you are drunk, you are open to any suggestive behavior that the devil has ever planted the seed for in you.  Many people drink and turn to sexual sin, violent sins, crimes, etc.  I thank God that even in my drunken madness, that he protected me. It not only losens up your inhibitions, it takes away your concious about those inhibitions and can turn them into exhibitions.


----------



## ladytq (Aug 15, 2008)

For the record we all know the bible says not to get drunk. So I am writing regarding the matter of drinking wine in moderation, and yes I drink wine.   

Mathew 11:18-19
For John came neither eating nor drinking, and they say, "He has a demon." The Son of Man came eating and drinking and they say, "here is a glutton and a drunkard, a friend of tax collectors and "sinners." But wisdom is proved right by her actions".

Luke 5:30-32
But the Pharisees and the teachers of the law who belonged to their sect complained to his disciples, "Why do you eat and drink with tax collectors and "sinners"? Jesus answered them,"It is not the healthy who need a doctor, but the sick.  I have not come to call the righteous, but sinners to repentance.

Romans 14:17-18
For the Kingdom of God is not a matter of eating and drinking, but of righteousness, peace and joy in the Holy Spirit, because anyone who serves Christ in this way is pleasing to God and approved by men.  

Romans 14:23
It is better not to eat meat or drink wine or to do anything else that will cause your brother to fall. 

From the above scriptures only those who were under the law (Pharisees,  The Religious, and the teachers of the law) condemned and called Jesus a drunkard because he ate and drank with unbelievers while preaching the GOSPEL !!! Drinking wine with a unbeliever has never kept them from believing my testimony of Jesus and the same with those who ate and drank with Jesus. BUT, I do not drink wine in the presence of Christians who faith is weak and may stumble or fall by my freedom in Christ. Other Christians, are the ones I've found and not unbelievers, to have a problem with Christians enjoying wine.

Mathew 26:29
" I tell you, I will not drink of this fruit of the vine from now on until that day when I drink it anew with you in my Father's kingdom."

I guess we are going to be drinking wine with the Savior and the Father in His Kingdom!


----------



## ladytq (Aug 15, 2008)

Miosy said:


> I drink mostly at home w/ my hubby-sometimes a beer and cooler on a hot summer or 4oz of wine before I go to bed. I rarely drink out of my home because since I rarely drink I usually get dizzy quickly
> 
> It's all about moderation if u do drink then know ur limits cause people sure can act like a fool when they drink too much-that's why i think they call it spirits cause u drink too much and the demon will come right in and ur not ur nomal self
> 
> ...



Exactly what she said


----------



## DivaD04 (Sep 22, 2008)

i drink...i'm one of those, few times a year. i don't like wine or champagne, yuck! but i love sitting at home especially, making homemade mixes with juices and ice. i'm light weight tho so 1 or 2 glasses while having a convo with hubby and/or some of our close friends, a movie or a game or two, i'm ready for bed.


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (May 2, 2010)

I have an amaretto sour or a midori sour sometimes when I am out at dinner.  I also like the Smirnoff Ice original and green apple. I don't get drunk though.  And every blue moon a friend will ask me to taste a light fruity drink. 

I have never been one ot think there was anything wrong with Christians having a drink in moderation.  As has been pointed out there are references to drinking wine in the Bible and Jesus himself turned water to wine.  This is just yet another instance where man has created self-imposed limitations and rules that are not stipulated in the Bible.  The most I have seen about drinking in the Bible is a scripture that basically says you shouldn't get drunk.  And that makes sense.  But the rest. . . I don't get it.


----------



## brg240 (May 2, 2010)

Blessed_Angel said:


> I've never liked it either...I guess I would like wine. IDK. I like to drink out of my wine glasses...with apple juice.


 me too 


alexstin said:


> DH and I break out the sparkling apple cider!


 I love sparkling apple cider and sparkling juices.

I don't drink at all. I've never really had the desire too. :/ My parents didn't drink so it wasn't normal to me and alcholism runs in our family so I'll pass.

I don't care if you drink though, I don't think it's a sin, unless your doing it to get less inhibited or drunk.


----------



## Renewed1 (May 2, 2010)

It's so rare that I drink.  My friends wonder why I bother!  LOL!!!

But I do enjoy certain drinks, like margaritas, jello shots, pina coladas.  Little girly drinks like that, otherwise, no.


----------



## chickle (May 2, 2010)

No, not really alcohol doesnt taste good


----------



## Renovating (May 4, 2010)

I drink a few times a year. I've never been drunk. 
Occasionally, I'll have a margarita or have wine/champagne at a wedding or dinner party.


----------



## cinnespice (May 4, 2010)

I drink like once or twice a month. I only have one maybe 2 drinks. 
I do not ever drink to get drunk. I think the worst is when people get drunk at my office parties they do and say things they don't remember the next day and then you have to come back to work with the same people.
Hilarious riot


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (May 4, 2010)

I've recently decided to stop drinking.  When I became a believer I had decided to only drink on occasion which was hardly ever since alcohol was an idol in my life.  When I was in professional school, drinking was all we ever did in the mean time between time.  It was my bff who put the thought in my hair initially to stop/slow down drinking.  Most recently I was on vacation and the Lord was faithful in seeing me home 20miles while intoxicated.  Based on this incident I vowed to stop drinking and the Lord has given me the strength to not even have the desire to want to drink.


----------



## Ithacagurl (May 5, 2010)

Well... I have never been drunk in my life. However I know a lot about wines. In a blind tasting I can tell the vintage, winemaker etc. So can a christian be a professional sommelier?? I went to culinary school as a second career and excelled in wine study so I took first level of master sommelier exam. I taste wine professionally and spit in a container (eww right but you have to). You sometimes taste so much at different events that your palate could be become dead and you end up not being able to appreciate the nuances. When drinking wine socially I usually do so with food. There is a couple in my church(devout christians) the wife is the wine maker, I mean she is the master blender for one of the top wineries here (we live in the fingerlakes, home to hundreds of wineries) and her husband manages and co-owns another winery.


----------



## maxineshaw (May 5, 2010)

Nope.  Don't like it.  Can't stand the smell of alcohol.  Can't stand the taste.  Don't like the idea of being inebriated.


----------



## goldielocs (May 7, 2010)

I drink dark liquor on special occassions and sometimes I may have a glass of wine with my husband. I do have to watch it because I have a high tolerance, but I've never been drunk. I also don't drink in public or on Saturday nights. I teach 2 Sunday school classes every week. I have stay focused.

Growing up, my family was more concerned about keeping it away from children than anything else. I didn't know that the adults in my family drank at all until I was 25, married and had a kid- lol.


----------



## CinnaMocha (May 7, 2010)

Not anymore, and people at my job are just so shocked when I say that and act funny.  I never drank alcohol to get drunk or "nice" before going out to parties, or clubs--it just wasn't what took place in my upbringing.  When I did consume alcohol during my early to mid 20's, I wanted to try the differnt cutesie concoctions.

However, one night while with a friend I hadn't eaten and had one -two of those fancy martinis, and I felt fine just sitting and just chit chattin.  But when it was time to go that's when I felt the effects--then I drove myself and friend home, knowing I shouldn't have.

All the while driving I was concerned about making the decision to drive home after how I felt.  It was then I realized that is how tragic accidents take place and just chose to no longer drink alcohol.  Some people thought it drastic b/c I hadn't anything in my stomach and that's what caused the intensity of the effects, but for me it was just a conscious decision to no longer do so b/c you don't have to drink alcohol to have a good time--and I can keep those extra calories  LOL


----------



## moonglowdiva (May 8, 2010)

*I do not drink. I have never tasted hard liquour only daquaris and I drink them only every 60 months.*


----------



## Butterfly08 (May 8, 2010)

No. I had champagne on my honeymoon night (nasty), a sip at a wedding like 13 years ago, and a taste of a wine cooler a few years ago during my anniversary. But I have no desire to drink, I don't even like to take medicine unless it gets unbearable. I hate feeling woozy or not totally there. I don't like the taste, it just isn't a temptation for me at all.

My mom and dad didn't drink or keep alcohol in the house and I would not be comfortable if my spouse drank. I don't want it in my house either. Yes I would look sideways at my pastors if I knew they drank. They are old school holiness ministers and I can't even fathom it. (I 100% doubt they do, lol).

I can't pinpoint a scripture that expressly forbids it, I'm more of the school that it creates a poor witness, and due to its addictive and mind-altering nature can lead to other sins. Again I never had to deal with the effects of it in my home, but even seeing someone drunk, slurring, etc. is repulsive to me.

Nevertheless, life has a way of humbling you, so I don't give much thought if any when I see Christians mentioning they're settling down with a glass of wine on their FB status. Lord knows I have enough in my own life to keep me busy than to waste time judging others. 

ETA: I get teased by co-workers but this is one of those areas where peer pressure never even comes into play. I don't care at all what others have to say about me not drinking.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (May 8, 2010)

I had since I was 15 until recently..I guess it has gotten that bad when I start drinking..I know my stuff is light but the fact I'm making a pit stop to get a drink is bad..I always drink at home..nothing heavy..I hope I don't grow into heavier stuff so I can mask the pain of living life and not being able to have a job or even a man..


----------



## maxineshaw (May 9, 2010)

goldielocs said:


> I drink dark liquor on special occassions and sometimes I may have a glass of wine with my husband. I do have to watch it because I have a high tolerance, but I've never been drunk. I also don't drink in public or on Saturday nights. I teach 2 Sunday school classes every week. I have stay focused.
> 
> Growing up, my family was more concerned about keeping it away from children than anything else. *I didn't know that the adults in my family drank at all until I was 25, married and had a kid*- lol.



Wow, your family was good.  Most people I know just openly drink in front of their kids.  Probably how they pick up the habit.


----------



## Mrs.TheBronx (May 12, 2010)

I have been delivered from drinking as of November 2008! PRAISE GOD!


----------



## Xaragua (Sep 9, 2010)

I only drink a few times a year. Only on special occasions


----------



## kbragg (Sep 10, 2010)

I drink everyday 1-2 liters minimum


----------



## phynestone (Sep 11, 2010)

No, I don't care for alcohol. Never did, never will.


----------



## diadall (Sep 11, 2010)

I like red wine.

I have recently gotten into Ty-Ku with lemonade and lemoncello with lemonade.


----------



## Ayesha81 (Sep 12, 2010)

I have never drank...wait that's  lie. I had a sip of somethin' when I was in highschool and it was eww....I haven't had a sip since...yea Im weird....LOL!!


----------



## CandiceC (Sep 18, 2010)

I've tasted stuff before, like a sip or two for a wedding toast, but I don't like the taste of alcohol. Bleh. I prefer drinking water above anything else anyway.


----------



## makeupgirl (Sep 23, 2010)

I drink every blue moon.  Other than that, I don't drink often because of medications but I"m also picky about what I drink.  Vodka and me are not friends because it gets me drunk.  I have a dangerous low tolerance for it.  Plus, i've been drunk only 2x in my life and I'm ashamed but experience lived, lesson learned.


----------

